# 3/15 fishing



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hit the pike pier again got there a little earlier than yesterday,started about 10:30am.alot of small sauger, don't know how many i caught but i picked up 8 that were at or over 14'',with the biggest being right at 17'' an 1 male walleye about 16''.1/4oz plain jighead/3''white,chartuse or glow/6# bps excel line/1st rod 6' med lite lighting rod 2nd rod 6'6'' med lite lighting rod with gander guide reels get your jig 2 the bottom an just slowly drag or jig it back keeping in contac with the bottom,you didn't even have 2 cast if u didn't want 2 just drop it in an start jigging.
heard guys talking(more like whining) about the prices at the new bait shop in bridgeport, saying that $3 a doz 4 minnows was a bit much,don't know how true but 1 guy said he bought 2doz an he got a total of 30 minnows i thought wow that is pretty high but then,, hey were else r you going 2 get them !!i can't say 4 myself since i havn't bought bait in yrs and if thats the cost it will be many more yrs b4 i do lol
twister


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

Yep,.It is $3.00 per dozen and I will never go back! Went there 3 times when they first opened and they never even had any! I was told they wouldn't get them til spring because noone was fishing at that time of year,.which was like 2 months ago! I was pretty amazed! Then apparently they caught on and got the picture! I bought 5 dozen and watched the lady count them out after I asked if they counted them! A pound of minnows cost $11 at akron and you get well over 20 dozen. I paid $15 for 5 dozen and got 60 minnows,.maybe 1 or 2 more,..I didn't actually count them! I now drive to Seneca Lake to T&L and get 5 dozen and get enough to last all week! Worth the gas to me! Plus,.I think that I got more tackle in my box than is in that store!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

How about Brown's hardware up in Tiltonsville. Are they still selling minnows and shiners? Where is the baitshop in Bridgeport located.


----------



## bigraysr (May 23, 2004)

The bait shop is located about three doors east of the bank. or five doors west of the city building. BIGRAYSR


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

MY EYES said:


> Yep,.It is $3.00 per dozen and I will never go back! Went there 3 times when they first opened and they never even had any! I was told they wouldn't get them til spring because noone was fishing at that time of year,.which was like 2 months ago! I was pretty amazed! Then apparently they caught on and got the picture! I bought 5 dozen and watched the lady count them out after I asked if they counted them! A pound of minnows cost $11 at akron and you get well over 20 dozen. I paid $15 for 5 dozen and got 60 minnows,.maybe 1 or 2 more,..I didn't actually count them! I now drive to Seneca Lake to T&L and get 5 dozen and get enough to last all week! Worth the gas to me! Plus,.I think that I got more tackle in my box than is in that store!


I was in there the other day purchased 3 dozen, and must have gotten 6 doz. they are always open, and have misc. river tackle. I think its a pretty good set up. Nothing worst than driving down and hopeing the bait shop was open in Yorkville, just to see a sign saying closed.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks bigray for the info.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Browns Hardware is Closed I Heard they closed the store Down ....


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Walleye hunter. I had heard rumors last year that they might be closing. Sounds like the only bait shop left is in Bridgeport.


----------

